# Inexpensive cigars=crap.......Expensive cigars=good.



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Why are cigars often stereotyped like this? 

It just bugs the hell out of me. Some people say that if you don't smoke a certain brand or spend above X amount of dollars, your cigar isn't a good cigar. 

Will someone please explain to me what defines a "GOOD" cigar? Is there a list? 

Man, it just kills me when someone is smoking a cigar and someone else tells them it's crap because its not this brand or it didn't cost above x amount of dollars. 

Maybe, JUST MAYBE..............they like the cigar. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean they won't. Myself for example, I LOVE Diesel and 5 Vegas "A" cigars along with a handful of other el cheapo cigars. I've tried expensive and HTF expensive cigars and to be honest, I'm just as happy with my $2-$6 cigars. Some expensive cigars are good, don't get me wrong but isn't smoking cigars about what you like flavor wise instead of boasting that OPUS band in front of everyone?

Heck, I've tried a decent amount of CC cigars and I honestly didn't care for them. Go ahead and flame me and tell me I don't know what a good cigar is, I don't care. 

TASTE IS SUBJECTIVE!!! 

What don't people understand about that? Cigars are no different than food or alcohol. You like bourbon, I like rum. I enjoy expensive rums but I also love the hell out of sailor Jerry which is a cheap rum. 

What would happen if I told you that $3.50 bottle of beer you are drinking that you just happen to LOVE is crap and the only good beer is beer that cost at least $6.00 a bottle. 

I'm pretty sure you would be offended and call me a snob or another choice word. Why can't people just let this be? We don't all have the same taste and that is awesome. 

Why can't some people just accept that YOUR good $$$ cigars aren't for everyone.

If you like it, GREAT...............but don't push your opinions off on someone else on what is good and what is crap. 

I like Skoal, you like Cope.

I like Pepsi, you like Coke. 

I like Bush light, you like Bud light. 

I like Diesel cigars, you like Liga Privada.

WHO CARES?


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Inexpensive cigars=crap.......Expensive cigars/good.*

Amen. I just enjoyed a tatuaje series p ( 3.75) way more than a opus x Fuente Fuente. I've found a lot of budget sticks that are great. Just remember smoke what you like. Opinion are like assholes everyone knows one. I don't worry about what the cool kids are smoking. I know what I like


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Inexpensive cigars=crap.......Expensive cigars/good.*



Gordo1473 said:


> Amen. I just enjoyed a tatuaje series p ( 3.75) way more than a opus x Fuente Fuente. I've found a lot of budget sticks that are great. Just remember smoke what you like. Opinion are like assholes everyone knows one. I don't worry about what the cool kids are smoking. I know what I like


Generally speaking, Im in that boat with you buddy.

I usually just let it go but more and more, I am seeing people telling others that unless you spend over $12, your cigar is crap.

It finally just pissed me off to where I felt the need to rant.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

From what I've read, price has to do with the labor and aging that goes into making a cigar (except for Cubans which has to do with it's lack of availability). I guess the theory is that a higher price means the cigar has more aging, thus it's a better cigar. Personally, I can't tell the difference yet, so for now, I stick with the less expensive smokes (although I do have an Opus X that I'm saving for a special occasion). 

Goes back to the saying: "Smoke what you like"


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

marc in nola said:


> From what I've read, price has to do with the labor and aging that goes into making a cigar (except for Cubans which has to do with it's lack of availability). I guess the theory is that a higher price means the cigar has more aging, thus it's a better cigar. Personally, I can't tell the difference yet, so for now, I stick with the less expensive smokes (although I do have an Opus X that I'm saving for a special occasion).
> 
> Goes back to the saying: "Smoke what you like"


I don't really care how long its aged, its price or if it's rolled by Naked blonde virgins.

Just because it's "AGED", that don't mean i'm gonna like it.

If I don't like it, I don't like it.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

But with all this said I'm a liga whore. The first step in knowing you have a problem is admitting it!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> But with all this said I'm a liga whore. The first step in knowing you have a problem is admitting it!


Yes Brian you may be a LIGA whore and I'm honestly ok with that. Glad you found a brand you really enjoy, I honestly am.

But what makes you different Brian is the fact that I don't see you going around on different threads telling people that their CAO is crap compared to your LIGA or Opus X that you just smoked.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Aren't we all liga whores? :wink:


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's a little RG love for ya Josh. Well said. But I've noticed that its mostly the opinion of the people who are more about "being a cigar smoker" than they are about enjoying cigars. Some people are into things just for the image...and enjoying cheap cigars doesnt sound as cool as smoking a fill in the blank premium cigar that the latest R&B artist or big name hollywood actor has been seen with.

So before you dare to try the cheap side, ask youself one thing......

Are you in it for the image or the experience?....

If your the former, I hope you succeed in your dreams of having an E! series based on you and your glamorous life style......
If your the latter, I hope you find many sticks to bring you pleasure regardless of the price!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmmm.... I think bush is crap... drink coors light instead  :behindsofa:

I totally agree with your post Josh. I am still new to the good cigar scene, and I am willing to try just about anything right now. I have tried a few expensive gars and a few not so expensive ones from different makers and countries, and as long as I like the blend I will go back to it from time to time. Right now I think my sweet spot is the MUWAT Baitfish for a quickie and something from AB or Rocky for a longer smoke. I liked some of the more expensive cigars, but the flavors weren't much better compared to the price difference. 

I say find a "Bang for the Buck" cigar that rings your bell just right, and it will almost definitely become your hands down favorite.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

marc in nola said:


> Aren't we all liga whores? :wink:


No we are not. I believe huskers doesn't really care for them. Which is ok. I remember smoking a CAO brazilla I really liked then smoked a sopranos and didn't care for it. I've also become a big fan of tatuaje. Great little smokes


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Gordo1473 said:


> No we are not. I believe huskers doesn't really care for them. Which is ok. I remember smoking a CAO brazilla I really liked then smoked a sopranos and didn't care for it. I've also become a big fan of tatuaje. Great little smokes


Ok that's my bad then! I didn't understand what a liga whore meant. I thought it just meant we all love cigars. Still learning here.
Oh yes, and I love the Tatuajes too. Just smoked a 2003 the other night.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Isaac said:


> Here's a little RG love for ya Josh. Well said. But I've noticed that its mostly the opinion of the people who are more about "being a cigar smoker" than they are about enjoying cigars. Some people are into things just for the image...and enjoying cheap cigars doesnt sound as cool as smoking a fill in the blank premium cigar that the latest R&B artist or big name hollywood actor has been seen with.
> 
> So before you dare to try the cheap side, ask youself one thing......
> 
> ...


Isaac........I never thought about it like that.

I never imagined there would be people that smoke cigars just to acquire an "image".

Man, that would be a huge waste of time and money for me but I guess I could see some people doing that in attempt to fit in or look rich.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel the same way about OTC pipe blends. I enjoy Captain Black damnit! I have a couple hundred expensive tins and yet I still always have some cheap pouches around. I have a few nice pipes, and I still smoke a good deal out of drugstore Dr. Grabows. AND.......

PBR is better than half the overpriced microbrews out there!!!!!!! :banghead::rockon::sb:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> No we are not. I believe huskers doesn't really care for them. Which is ok. I remember smoking a CAO brazilla I really liked then smoked a sopranos and didn't care for it. I've also become a big fan of tatuaje. Great little smokes


I've had the Dirty rat which I really didn't care for in the least and another one that I can't remember.

BUT

I have some 52's, 9's and Pigs to try before I write them off.

You see, It's a double edged sword. I might not like the ligas and I could call them crap because I don't like them but I'm not going to.

You see, when someone calls a cheap cigar crap, its often just let go but if I were to call a Liga crap compared to my diesel cigars that I like, that would really stir up a hornets nest wouldn't it?


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

marc in nola said:


> Ok that's my bad then! I didn't understand what a liga whore meant. I thought it just meant we all love cigars. Still learning here.
> Oh yes, and I love the Tatuajes too. Just smoked a 2003 the other night.


A liga whore is someone who love them some liga privada. But even in the brand there are several I like better than others.

The only thing I see that stands out to me between cheap cigars to more expensive cigars is construction issues sometimes. . I notice more expensive sticks use longer fillers ect. Look a little nicer. But flavor I've had great inexpensive cogars


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

huskers said:


> I've had the Dirty rat which I really didn't care for in the least and another one that I can't remember.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


I agree but I've never heard you say they were crap. You said they weren't in your wheel house. I appreciate that. I don't care for opus x but in a year or 2 that might change.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

huskers said:


> You see, when someone calls a cheap cigar crap, its often just let go but if I were to call a Liga crap compared to my diesel cigars that I like, that would really stir up a hornets nest wouldn't it?


eep: you may want to hide in here with me if you open that can of worms.....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> A liga whore is someone who love them some liga privada. But even in the brand there are several I like better than others.
> 
> *The only thing I see that stands out to me between cheap cigars to more expensive cigars is construction issues sometimes*. . I notice more expensive sticks use longer fillers ect. Look a little nicer. But flavor I've had great inexpensive cogars


This is the only logical argument I see sense in.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> eep: you may want to hide in here with me if you open that can of worms.....


na, we wont hide.

We will stand and :gn like men!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I say don't let people get you so worked up. It's a hobby meant to be relaxing and enjoyable. If you like the cigar in your hand who cares what the name on the band is.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

HIM said:


> I say don't let people get you so worked up. It's a hobby meant to be relaxing and enjoyable. If you like the cigar in your hand who cares what the name on the band is.


I wish I had your composure and ability to keep my thoughts in my mouth instead of out of my mouth.

I have always been the guy to just say it how it is without beating around the bush.

I agree, it's supposed to be relaxing but when some guy comes up to me and starts preaching about how my cigar is trash.............that when the relaxation ends for me.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Josh, I couldn't agree more.... I like you guys...lol


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

My name is Craig and I'm a small cigaraholic. I said it in public I feel better now. I buy lots of little ones because them wrappers taste so good and I can smoke a dozen compared to 1 big momma. Maybe it was too much exposure to spaghetti westerns with the likes of Eastwood and those cheroots.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

I love all kinds of cigars, as long as they are well constructed, but, I can also see the value of smoking a brand name cigar, there is a lot research and development that goes into creating one, you are paying for that, like in all things in life, there is exceptions to the rule and you will find something to dismiss every argument because this is not an exact science.

I will say, don't take statements from people in forums personal, this hobby is suppose to take stress out of your life, enjoy it


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

mando3 said:


> I love all kinds of cigars, as long as they are well constructed, but, I can also see the value of smoking a brand name cigar, there is a lot research and development that goes into creating one, you are paying for that, like in all things in life, there is exceptions to the rule and you will find something to dismiss every argument because this is not an exact science.I will say, don't take statements from people in forums personal, this hobby is suppose to take stress out of your life, enjoy it


I'd say your exception would hit nearly all of AJ's brands. AJ has been rolling cigars for quite a while and they are good IMOP.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with Josh though! It is difficult starting out in an expensive hobby like this when everything that get thrown at you tells you that you better have a champagne budget. I am a business owner. That doesn't mean I am rich. I have killed my budget for everything trying to get going. My father always said " You have champagne taste on a beer budget". He is right. I do enjoy cigars. But, lets face it, you can blow a lot of money fast in this hobby. Someone slamming the choice of cigar you opted for as "crap" can really take the wind out of your sails as a noob. Maybe even as a veteran. I am doing what I can to enjoy this new found hobby of mine. I intend on trying some higher end smokes. But for now, until the economy turns around and my business comes out of the tank, I will have to get by as best I can. I know, especially as a noob, that it will be a very long time before I graduate up to the better smokes. Sorry to keep this going. But, Josh hit it on the head for me. Thanks Josh!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

There's always going to be fanboys (and girls) in any hobby and people are going to preach that what they like is best. Unfortunately, online forums make it worse because people think they can say whatever they want because they're hundreds of miles away behind the security of a keyboard (but that's an argument for another day). Like I said, it's everywhere, Chevy is better than, dodge and Ford is better than Chevy. Or beer discussions, the Miller Lite drinker says, Busch is crap, then the Bud guy say Miller Lite is crap, then the person drinking Boston Lager says, look at you pee ons drinking american rice beers, then the Sierra Nevada fan say, Boston lager isn't a real microbrew, that's crap...etc... etc... You get my point, someone always thinks what they have/do is better than everyone else. But such is life.

I've only been enjoying cigars for a short time, but I'm learning what I like and don't like. There have been $2-$3 sticks which I thought were great, others that were garbage, but the same can be said for $10+ cigars, some I love, some I tossed out within minutes of lighting. EST 1844 great $2 (or less stick), Padron Londres ($3) great flavor and excellent construction. GHV 2002 uke: I couldn't stand the stick, but other love it. Same thing could be said for expensive (to me atleast) sticks. Smoked a La Palina el diario, I thought it was boring and no flavor, I couldn't understand why they cost what they do or why anyone buys them. 

I don't care what anyone thinks about my choices. If it's good to me and I enjoy it, then that's all that matters. I've had people tell me if I order a Miller lite they're leaving the table, I tell them, good, leave, more room for the rest of us to spread out. Same with cigars. As long as I enjoy it I'm smoking it.:sb


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Here here, Scott! 

Edit: BTW, Chevy is better:behindsofa:


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

huskers said:


> I'd say your exception would hit nearly all of AJ's brands. AJ has been rolling cigars for quite a while and they are good IMOP.


true, and that is the beauty of this hobby, we thrive in finding those gems we didn't expected.

There is a lot of other cigars that are inexpensive and I enjoy as much as padron's or liga's


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's silly but I am not sure it stops with cigars. The same guy might also brag about his underwater $500,000 house, his BMW and his sweet home theater system that he paid for on a 27% interest credit card. Some people have a perpetual need to impress others to validate their self worth and it doesn't really work. They may wow a few people but, at the end of the day, they're still going to feel the neurotic need for outside approval which is going to leave them unhappy. 

How does that affect you? You get a little offended, vent and then go about your day smoking your cheap ass cigars that actually make you happy. You win.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

nfusion770 said:


> It's silly but I am not sure it stops with cigars. The same guy might also brag about his underwater $500,000 house, his BMW and his sweet home theater system that he paid for on a 27% interest credit card. Some people have a perpetual need to impress others to validate their self worth and it doesn't really work. They may wow a few people but, at the end of the day, they're still going to feel the neurotic need for outside approval which is going to leave them unhappy.
> 
> How does that affect you? You get a little offended, vent and then go about your day smoking your cheap ass cigars that actually make you happy. You win.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Merleos (Apr 23, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> There have been $2-$3 sticks which I thought were great, others that were garbage, but the same can be said for $10+ cigars, some I love, some I tossed out within minutes of lighting.


This is consistent with my experience. Of course, consistency is the key here, alongside personal taste and all the immediate things (especially storage) that influence the taste of a particular cigar. What I've found mainly is that under $5 can be a gamble (but often a very good one), and the expectations that go along with spending over $10 or $12 on something new (even with reviews and such) can lead to disappointment. There can be a kind of 'peter-principle' of cigar cost. So for recommendations, I tend to go with those from friends who've been on target before. And if I recommend, I make sure I let people know why. I've also found the $6-10 range for many makers to offer solid consistency, though I keep $2 smokes I like on hand for the right moment--everything in its right moment.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

huskers said:


> I don't really care how long its aged, its price or if it's rolled by Naked blonde virgins.
> 
> Just because it's "AGED", that don't mean i'm gonna like it.
> 
> If I don't like it, I don't like it.


I'm confused. You come here yelling and screaming like someone is forcing you to smoke expensive cigars. Seems like you just need to take your own advice, would seem less stressful. Who says expensive cigars are always better? I don't see that written in stone. Not sure where you're getting these conclusions from, but it's your choice to believe what you want.

I've been smoking since the mid 90s, I could care less what other people think. Many people like LP, I don't care for them at all. Many people also enjoy Rocky Patel and Padron cigars, I don't care for them either. I smoke what I like. Why should I care what others think.

Your rant seems to indicate that you do care what others think. Smoke what you want, forget the rest. Keep life simple.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> I'm confused. You come here yelling and screaming like someone is forcing you to smoke expensive cigars. Seems like you just need to take your own advice, would seem less stressful. * Who says expensive cigars are always better? * I don't see that written in stone. Not sure where you're getting these conclusions from, but it's your choice to believe what you want.
> 
> I've been smoking since the mid 90s, I could care less what other people think. Many people like LP, I don't care for them at all. Many people also enjoy Rocky Patel and Padron cigars, I don't care for them either. I smoke what I like. Why should I care what others think.
> 
> Your rant seems to indicate that you do care what others think. Smoke what you want, forget the rest. Keep life simple.


Spend more time on the forum...........and you will know what i'm talking about.

Ever start or have posted in a good thread only for someone to come in and crap on the thread?

I get fricken tired of people pushing their "opinions" off on other members including myself.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dave!!!!!! I've missed you. Welcome back brother


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I smoke 5x as many cigars under $5 as I do cigars over $5. I like the ones I've found. They taste good and they're a good bargain. I like some expensive ones too; even some LPs. It's not nice to say other people's cigars are crap. People take it personally. People, particularly people on this forum, get pretty invested (financially and emotionally) in their cigars. For one "BOTL" to say another guys favorite stick is crap discourages him/her from participating in the forum; going out on a limb and sharing an opinion about anything else. Just kinda sucks. I know, I know, "grow a pair"; "suck it up"; "toughen up"; "if you can't stand the heat...blah, blah, blah." I realize it's not gonna stop. It's the nature of the public forum. But the more of us that call BS when it's done, the less likely it is to happen next time. Just do what's right.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

capttrips said:


> ...


??????????


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, its not pink, I thought that even in the afterlife this topic would offend him, lol


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Oh, its not pink, I thought that even in the afterlife this topic would offend him, lol


lets not get off topic and get this closed up.

This thread isn't aimed at any one person in particular here.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just remember like what you smoke! Even it's a .50 cigar or a 30.00 cigar. If you like it smoke it period. If someone thinks it's crap tell them not to smoke one


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't understand why people gets offended, is not like they are the blender or the torcedor of the cigar, everything else is just an opinion of some random guy on the internet.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

On topic; price is only one part of it, it also depends on where you buy it, as some look down hard on those of us that stoop to using cbid. As if an auction bought cigar is somehow garbage, regardless of what it is.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> On topic; price is only one part of it, it also depends on where you buy it, as some look down hard on those of us that stoop to using cbid. As if an auction bought cigar is somehow garbage, regardless of what it is.


good point, and it is weird this happens since I have experience better customer service from cbid and CI compared to a some b&m


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Since I've been on hiatus SMOKE WHATEVER YOU LIKE. I'm not paying for it YOU are. If you're into Gran Habanos then smoke 'em til you drop. If you love Guhrkas light one up. I have everything from the ever loved $2 cigar to $50 in my humidor. Somedays an inexpensive cigar is all I feel like. Price is relative. This arguing and hostility is just silly.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with Dave ^^^^^ some days I want to smoke a cheap cigar but other time I want a nice LP or anejo. Smoke what you like


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

variety is the spice of life :smoke2:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Since I've been on hiatus SMOKE WHATEVER YOU LIKE. I'm not paying for it YOU are. If you're into Gran Habanos then smoke 'em til you drop. If you love Guhrkas light one up. I have everything from the ever loved $2 cigar to $50 in my humidor. Somedays an inexpensive cigar is all I feel like. Price is relative. This arguing and hostility is just silly.


Dave, best post I've ever seen from you.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Online forums kind of remind me of high school. You got the cool kids and all the bling and all the posers tagging along hoping to share the popularity by association. I can see how they might take ownership of a cigar forum talking all the lingo and buzz words (wth is a vitola?)
And then there is the other 95% who just kind of fit in the background and get er done by gleaning the good stuff and just maybe some like minded people to be real with. 
I like this place as it seams to have some real hobbyists helping amateurs out and none have givin me the beat down for my eccentricity. 
Great answers to this topic, great guys being real. Cool


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

mando3 said:


> I don't understand why people gets offended, is not like they are the blender or the torcedor of the cigar, everything else is just an opinion of some random guy on the internet.


People get offended because they really like their cigars. (Or they probably wouldn't be on this forum.) They take pride in them. Sometimes they take pride in having found a good cheap cigar. We can all say what we want about "as long as you like it, it shouldn't matter what other people say." But that's not entirely true. We've all gone beyond just enjoying our own cigars by ourselves at home. We've all made the choice to enter a public forum where we discuss cigars, our likes, dislikes, methods of purchasing, caring for, and enjoying them. Disagreement is great. Actually, I kinda get off on the disagreement within the forum. I just don't like when grown adults get offensive or abusive about it. Start sounding like schoolyard bullies. Again, we don't have to agree with everyone, we just shouldn't be jerks about it. Kinda common sense. ...and maybe I'm being naive, but the people on this forum aren't "just some random guy." I count several of them as my friends. And when people act douchy to my friends, I kinda get offended. Maybe I do need to just "grow a pair." I don't know.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> . ...and maybe I'm being naive, but the people on this forum aren't "just some random guy." I count several of them as my friends. And when people act douchy to my friends, I kinda get offended. Maybe I do need to just "grow a pair." I don't know.


Or maybe your just a good guy that doesnt like to see someone get insulted for having an opinion of their own.... :2


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

No matter what you do there are going to be have and have nots. That's life. My best friend spent almost $3000 on new golf clubs. Mine cost far less. If he can afford to spend that much fine, I'm not using them. This same guy gives me a hard time for spending $200 on a box of cigars.
I smoke a lot of inexpensive cigars but I do not smoke cheap cigars. Right or wrong? Who cares? Huge difference! If you can't afford expensive cigars then smoke inexpensive cigars. There are plenty out there that are inexpensive (under $7) and fine quality. Why would I or anyone else hold that against you? If you can afford to buy expensive cigars (over $7) then have at it. Why should that be held against me or anyone else. My hiatus gave me the chance to explore other cigar forums. NOT ONE had this discussion. Why you ask? Because they are more involved in smoking and enjoying cigars than they are worrying about what you paid for them.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I just wanted to say that this is a great thread! Thank you @huskers for posting it and thanks to everyone who is weighing in. IMO this is what our wonderful hobby is all about. Its not about who spends the most cash...sure its nice to have those HTF sticks and some of the expensive ones too. But what it comes down to is....if you enjoy it then smoke it...price shouldn't matter.

I actually find myself dealing with this very issue on a semi regular basis. If I'm at the cigar bar or a B&M sometimes I find myself not even looking at the brand and only looking at the price. How silly is that....to pick a cigar based on price and not how much I enjoy it....

but I digress.

Thanks for starting this discussion Huskers.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> People get offended because they really like their cigars. (Or they probably wouldn't be on this forum.) They take pride in them. Sometimes they take pride in having found a good cheap cigar. We can all say what we want about "as long as you like it, it shouldn't matter what other people say." But that's not entirely true. We've all gone beyond just enjoying our own cigars by ourselves at home. We've all made the choice to enter a public forum where we discuss cigars, our likes, dislikes, methods of purchasing, caring for, and enjoying them. Disagreement is great. Actually, I kinda get off on the disagreement within the forum. I just don't like when grown adults get offensive or abusive about it. Start sounding like schoolyard bullies. Again, we don't have to agree with everyone, we just shouldn't be jerks about it. Kinda common sense. ...and maybe I'm being naive, but the people on this forum aren't "just some random guy." I count several of them as my friends. And when people act douchy to my friends, I kinda get offended. Maybe I do need to just "grow a pair." I don't know.


I agree with people getting offensive or bulling is in really bad taste, but you got to see that a strong opinion like "that cigar is awful" is very different to "you are an awful person because you like that cigar", opinion is what forums are all about, and as long as is not personal it should be valid.

It is awesome that you consider some members friends(I hope one day I can too), if that is the case, why will you get offended when your friend expressed a strong opinion? me and my friends often have different opinions and we express them, that is why they are my friends, because I can discuss with them about anything even if you both sides don't agree

At the very end, I see your point, but I think that instead of getting defensive, people can just give their own opinion and continue a discussion, it will only better us all, even if we will never agree


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Part of my defensive nature on the subject is that I often see users jump into a cheapo thread or a cbid thread to trash it, yet I can't recall anyone jumping on a HTF or pricey thread to trash them. I think the courtesy should go both ways.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was out of town awhile back and stopped into a smoke shop, bought a stick and sat down and was smoking it when the guy who ran the place 
sat down with me to smoke as I was the only one there. Talked about cigars a bit and asked what were some of the cigars he tried and had
he tried some of the ones I had with me. Ended up giving him a couple he had never tried before and left. Now, I admit I love my LP's and
never leave home without some of them. Went back the next day and he handed me one to try that I had never seen before, fired it up
and was immediately impressed. Lots of smoke, good draw and nice flavor. 
As it turned out, I could buy these online all day for $2.25 a stick! Shame is I lost the band and the guys number and he doesn't work
at the shop anymore. You can get good sticks for cheap or expensive,so do not always look down on a cheap cigar.
In the end you and only you can determine what you like. Reviews are guidelines that somebody else posted based on what they like.
Cost does not always ensure a great smoke, might not be your style. 
As many have posted, smoke what YOU like not what someone else likes. It takes time and a little trial and error to find where your
interest's lie. That's why people usually say buy samples at the beginning. Plenty of us have tried to unload the box we bought
at first that was so good at one point in time and now tastes like crap.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

teamgotoil said:


> Here here, Scott!
> 
> Edit: BTW, Chevy is better:behindsofa:


Lol... Like a rock.. They just sit there!

Buy a chevy support Obama... They gove owns GM.. Buying a GM gives the gov money... Obama is the gov.. Therefore you support Obama!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Lol... Like a rock.. They just sit there!
> 
> Buy a chevy support Obama... They gove owns GM.. Buying a GM gives the gov money... Obama is the gov.. Therefore you support Obama!


Please do not take the political road on this!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

mando3 said:


> I agree with people getting offensive or bulling is in really bad taste, but you got to see that a strong opinion like "that cigar is awful" is very different to "you are an awful person because you like that cigar", opinion is what forums are all about, and as long as is not personal it should be valid.
> 
> It is awesome that you consider some members friends(I hope one day I can too), if that is the case, why will you get offended when your friend expressed a strong opinion? me and my friends often have different opinions and we express them, that is why they are my friends, because I can discuss with them about anything even if you both sides don't agree
> 
> At the very end, I see your point, but I think that instead of getting defensive, people can just give their own opinion and continue a discussion, it will only better us all, even if we will never agree


Brother, we are on the same page. I expect my friends to be honest with me. I love opinions. I wouldn't ask for them if I didn't want them. What I don't like is when I see posts that serve no purpose but to belittle or deride someone else.

One other point I'd like to make is that I DON'T think this kind of behavior is common around here. It crops up now and again but, more often than not, we get good healthy discussion, debate, and disagreement. All good.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> Brother, we are on the same page. I expect my friends to be honest with me. I love opinions. I wouldn't ask for them if I didn't want them. What I don't like is when I see posts that serve no purpose but to belittle or deride someone else.
> 
> One other point I'd like to make is that I DON'T think this kind of behavior is common around here. It crops up now and again but, more often than not, we get good healthy discussion, debate, and disagreement. All good.


right! I agree that if you are going to give an opinion, it has to be backed by experience, in this case, with the specific cigar, and yes, thankfully, I haven't seen that behavior as much in this forum.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Light beer? 

Try some homebrew; it beats the hell out of store bought. Cheaper, too.

JMHO.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Inexpensive cigars=crap.......Expensive cigars/good.*



huskers said:


> Generally speaking, Im in that boat with you buddy.
> 
> I usually just let it go but more and more, I am seeing people telling others that unless you spend over $12, your cigar is crap.
> 
> It finally just pissed me off to where I felt the need to rant.


And may I compliment you on a fine rant! The only way to tell if you like a cigar is to smoke it. If you like it -- great. If you don't -- so be it. Cigar smoking isn't about the price of the cigar -- rather it is about the enjoyment you get from the cigar. It's very subjective. And that is what makes it so great. BOTL should be sharing sticks with others -- what we enjoy -- not criticizing others on their choices. That's not being a Brother. If you are comfortable with who you are as a person -- you are comfortable with what you enjoy in a cigar. Price doen't matter -- nor is it the issue.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> Lol... Like a rock.. They just sit there!
> 
> Buy a chevy support Obama... They gove owns GM.. Buying a GM gives the gov money... Obama is the gov.. Therefore you support Obama!


I have been a Chevy fan a whole lot longer than that...I mean he has been in office.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

capttrips said:


> No matter what you do there are going to be have and have nots. That's life. My best friend spent almost $3000 on new golf clubs. Mine cost far less. If he can afford to spend that much fine, I'm not using them. This same guy gives me a hard time for spending $200 on a box of cigars.
> I smoke a lot of inexpensive cigars but I do not smoke cheap cigars. Right or wrong? Who cares? Huge difference! If you can't afford expensive cigars then smoke inexpensive cigars. There are plenty out there that are inexpensive (under $7) and fine quality. Why would I or anyone else hold that against you? If you can afford to buy expensive cigars (over $7) then have at it. Why should that be held against me or anyone else. My hiatus gave me the chance to explore other cigar forums. NOT ONE had this discussion. Why you ask? Because they are more involved in smoking and enjoying cigars than they are worrying about what you paid for them.


I too have been on other boards and I agree, this doesn't need to be brought up on those forums.

Unfortunately, there are a few members here that feel the need to push their opinions off on others on what is and isn't a good cigar.

I probably made to big of deal about this but it bothered the heck out of me this morning.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Josh, if good cigars cost 12 bucks or more.....guess what? I wouldn't smoke cigars. It's ok to rant as you did in a respectful way.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I come in peace BOTL

My philosophy is... Smoke Less, Smoke the Best (Matter fact, let me figure out how to add that to my footer)

With that being said, "The Best" is totally subjective to your personal preference. I average 2-3 cigars per week. Damn straight I hope it's good regardless of the cost. But hey, in this hobby, you must experiment at times, trial & error. If I really don't like it, I will not hesitate to toss it no matter what I paid. That's the real difference in this debate IMHO... I hope that we all value our time, even more than $$$. If you feel it's crap, that's fine & dandy. You've learned that you don't like a particular stick...back to the drawing board if you're in search of your new besty

Good Rant btw Josh, lol...good luck

$0.02


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

capttrips said:


> ...


greatest comeback post ever!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok Josh....stop me if im wrong, but I tihink this thread has gotten slightly off track. It seems that alot of people are getting defensive on their choice to spend more than others on their pleasure sticks....I don't think this was your complaint at all. What I got from your origional post wasn't about how much you choose to spend, but rather insulting or disregarding other people for what they choose (or are able) to spend.

Personal take....I'm not going to resent you for having a cigar budget 5-10 times greater than mine, just don't tell me I'm not going to have any good cigars unless I blow my entire cigar budget on just a couple of sticks. [SUP]*Really....don't do it...it just makes you sound like an a__hole!*[/SUP]

Josh! don't fall off of this soap box....but if you do....I'll step up in your place! 
:anim_soapbox:
@huskers


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

This is the exact discussion that got me in trouble in the first place. It's kinda ridiculous. First, what does everyone consider "inexpensive"? I consider any cigar under $7-$8 to be inexpensive. That makes about 75% of my humidor inexpensive. Secondly, what do you consider to be a cheap cigar (price, not quality)? I draw the line at $3. I don't have any cheap cigars in my humi for a variety of reasons, mostly personal taste. Thirdly, these forums are all about personal opinions. Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one. If you ask for the forums opinion don't get bent out of shape when you get it. I learned that lesson the hard way. Enough with the questions. I'm going to go smoke an AB Nico Puro.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

When ever you have a forum this big and diverse, these threads can be problematic. One man sh*t is another mans
shineola....One mans yard-gar is another man premium........These seldom go well.
The other issue is that this side of the forum also has many noobs and FOGS commenting on the same topic, so don't be surprised to get varying opinions........In my world 8.00 can buy a fantastic cigar and some of my go-to's are under 5 ..........Seams this horse is dead, I hope the mods give it it's proper rest...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lots of good ideas and view points. Hopefully everyone has learned a little something.
Please keep on topic. This is a discussion and not meant to bash either type of cigars


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I believe what Josh is talking about is a perfect time to apply this old quote..."If you don't haven anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"

Instead of being disrespectful, engage in a more intellectual conversation and give constructive feedback. If they've tried it, explain why they didn't like, and If they've never tried it, ask them why they do instead of being jerky. Some guys with low self esteem and other character issues will always get off by degrading someone else. Some folks have little class, but hey...what can we do about that.

To clarify my previous comments, when I said _"Smoke the best"_, this has absolutely nothing to do with price. The best is your personal favorites, forget what others think about that cigar.

And if that other someone has the audacity to talk bad about what you're smoking, consider taking it back to middle school and punch them in the face...lol

Despite the slight violence, I still come in peace...as you were gents


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Isaac said:


> Ok Josh....stop me if im wrong, but I tihink this thread has gotten slightly off track. It seems that alot of people are getting defensive on their choice to spend more than others on their pleasure sticks....I don't think this was your complaint at all. What I got from your origional post wasn't about how much you choose to spend, but rather insulting or disregarding other people for what they choose (or are able) to spend.
> 
> *Personal take....I'm not going to resent you for having a cigar budget 5-10 times greater than mine, just don't tell me I'm not going to have any good cigars unless I blow my entire cigar budget on just a couple of sticks. [SUP]Really....don't do it...it just makes you sound like an a__hole![/SUP]*
> 
> ...


Isaac, you nailed it buddy.



A.McSmoke said:


> I believe what Josh is talking about is a perfect time to apply this old quote..."If you don't haven anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"
> 
> Instead of being disrespectful, engage in a more intellectual conversation and give constructive feedback. If they've tried it, explain why they didn't like, and If they've never tried it, ask them why they do instead of being jerky. Some guys with low self esteem and other character issues will always get off by degrading someone else. Some folks have little class, but hey...what can we do about that.
> 
> ...


McSmoke, you are correct............that what I was getting at.

I'm glad the mods opened this back up as I wanted to jump back in and Clarify myself a bit.

I don't care what anyone spends on cigars, be it $1.00 a stick or $100.00 a stick. If you have the money, great, more power to you.

I'm not bashing people that chose to spend a lot of money on high end cigars. I was basically saying that it shouldn't matter how much one spends on the cigar or what band is on the cigar.

What SHOULD matter is the experience you get from the cigar.

Some people don't seem to care if others have a great expierence with a cigar that they think is crap and they will just come out and tell you that your cigar you enjoyed is nothing but crap.

What does that contribute to the forum?

Nothing but hard feelings. Sometimes it's ok to just not say anything at all.

If you don't like it, a simple "It wasn't for me" will suffice instead of "That cigar cost $2.00 and is nothing but trash".

I still got my point across without stepping on toes and looking like an ass.

I've seen some responses in other threads that have in a round about way said unless you smoke CC's or OPUS, your cigar's aren't good.

I've also read a post that states anything Cbid offers is crap.

Opinions are great but to be overly pushy with your opinions isn't very constructive for discussions on the forum.

I hope I cleared that up a little


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

huskers said:


> Opinions are great but to be overly pushy with your opinions isn't very constructive for discussions on the forum.


:amen:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe it is entirely possible to be both a cigar snob and a gentleman.

We are lucky here to have many members who are true aficionados and still very respectful.

I certainly agree that there are great cigars at many price points. Finding the best cigars you can afford to smoke can be a great journey. 

A wonderful cigar is a great joy, regardless of what was spent.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

This was opened back up so the newer folks didn't feel bad about starting with cheaper cigars to develop their
Taste. I think most of us started that way and progressed as we saw fit. I won't comment on how many swisher
Sweets I smoked in the day. Lets all learn from this


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> I believe what Josh is talking about is a perfect time to apply this old quote..."If you don't haven anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"
> 
> Instead of being disrespectful, engage in a more intellectual conversation and give constructive feedback. If they've tried it, explain why they didn't like, and If they've never tried it, ask them why they do instead of being jerky. Some guys with low self esteem and other character issues will always get off by degrading someone else. Some folks have little class, but hey...what can we do about that.
> 
> ...


Can I get an amen in the house? AMEN Brother!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Although the "you get what you pay for" definitely applies to cigars...it doesn't mean you have to buy expensive smoke to enjoy cigars. I do think, however, that you're kidding yourself if you think a Diesel is as tasty as a Liga.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ColdSmoker said:


> Although the "you get what you pay for" definitely applies to cigars...it doesn't mean you have to buy expensive smoke to enjoy cigars. I do think, however, that you're kidding yourself if you think a Diesel is as tasty as a Liga.


Seeing how I like the Diesels and don't particularly like Liga I would disagree with that statement.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ColdSmoker said:


> Although the "you get what you pay for" definitely applies to cigars...it doesn't mean you have to buy expensive smoke to enjoy cigars. I do think, however, that you're kidding yourself if you think a Diesel is as tasty as a Liga.


Yet some think Ligas are crap. Why criticise what others think, feel or taste when what they enjoy is of no relevance to YOUR smoking experience?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

ColdSmoker said:


> Although the "you get what you pay for" definitely applies to cigars...it doesn't mean you have to buy expensive smoke to enjoy cigars. I do think, however, that you're kidding yourself if you think a Diesel is as tasty as a Liga.





piperdown said:


> Seeing how I like the Diesels and don't particularly like Liga I would disagree with that statement.


Your both right! :biglaugh:

Or are you both wrong??? :decision:

We'll say right :thumb:


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Yet some think Ligas are crap. Why criticise what others think, feel or taste when what they enjoy is of no relevance to YOUR smoking experience.


Who criticized anything? Not me... I also said nothing of the enjoyment of the experience. Just saying higher priced sticks generally have better quality tobacco and taste better. Way too many factors involved in the cigar experience to break down why people enjoy what.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ColdSmoker said:


> Who criticized anything? Not me... I also said nothing of the enjoyment of the experience. Just saying higher priced sticks generally have better quality tobacco and taste better. Way too many factors involved in the cigar experience to break down why people enjoy what.





> I do think, however, that you're kidding yourself if you think a Diesel is as tasty as a Liga.


That is a criticism of anyone whom does not agree with you. If you read the OP you would see that this thread (including bent noses) was started because of statements such as your's. No need to start it all over again is my point.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Your both right! :biglaugh:
> 
> Or are you both wrong??? :decision:
> 
> We'll say right :thumb:


No Jason...I'm right and you're wrong....lol


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> Although the "you get what you pay for" definitely applies to cigars...it doesn't mean you have to buy expensive smoke to enjoy cigars. I do think, however, that you're kidding yourself if you think a Diesel is as tasty as a Liga.





piperdown said:


> Seeing how I like the Diesels and don't particularly like Liga I would disagree with that statement.


I also would take a diesel over a liga.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

:banplease::banplease::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> Who criticized anything? Not me... I also said nothing of the enjoyment of the experience. Just saying higher priced sticks generally have better quality tobacco and taste better. Way too many factors involved in the cigar experience to break down why people enjoy what.


Taste better to YOU, not everyone.

That's what this whole thread is about. What you think is good may not be what others think is good.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

piperdown said:


> No Jason...I'm right and you're wrong....lol


Wrong. oke: :madgrin:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Your both right! :biglaugh:
> 
> Or are you both wrong??? :decision:
> 
> We'll say right :thumb:


No Jason...I'm right and you're wrong....lol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dangit! I'm so confrused now. :wacko:


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Different cigars appeal to me at different times. Price isn't the issue -- the experience is the issue. Sometimes I like a stonger cigar -- other times more mild. Smoke what you like -- and let others do the same. We're supposed to be Brothers sharing our individual experiences -- not bickering over prices of cigars. I love Diesel and like Liga -- but at different times. IMO opinion a good Diesel is hard to beat for flavor, construction, burn, and draw. JMO.

Some cigar manufacturers use fine tobacco and sell it at a discounted price to try and get you to try their other brands. AJ Fernadez comes to mind. Everyone wins.

Just like sometimes I like Gentleman Jack or Jim Beam's the Devil's Portion and other times scotch or cognac. You are free to agree or disagree with me. As I am with you. But when all is said and done this forum --the BOTL -- is about helping others to try new experiences. Variety is truly the spice of life. Enjoy!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Wrong. oke: :madgrin:


Right.....
Wait, left...no up....damn 3rd dimension..

And yes. I would take a diesel over a Liga


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

huskers said:


> I like Bush light, you like Bud light.


Well, huskers, you had me until you revealed a fondness for light beer...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I got it, smoke what you like regardless of price, don't flaunt it and shut the **** up ( this post is Not directed towards anyone specific, just a generalization )


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Well, huskers, you had me until you revealed a fondness for light beer...


I like all kinds of beer brother.......was just throwing out examples.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I just plain like beer -- preferably cold...but in a pinch....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

scottw said:


> I got it, smoke what you like regardless of price, don't flaunt it and shut the **** up ( this post is Not directed towards anyone specific, just a generalization )


I hope that's not how I came across with my post in this thread.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

No josh, not at all, I just am putting this out there as a reminder.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheap and top cigar plantations don't go hand in hand, but with AF, you get a GREAT cigar from the $2.xx Curly Head! There's other examples out there, but to get an Arturo Fuente for $2.xx and know it's going to be good, is a WIN/WIN!


MB³


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

mmm, a fairly touchy subject (or could be), lots of BOTL posting, gone on for seven pages...but everyone's being courteous with a bit of humor...
That's why I like Puff!!!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I was very reluctant to even post in this thread because last time I posted about the subject all hell broke loose lol. All I want to say is I agree with what Josh is trying to say. I know that this has gone all over the place, but the idea is pretty basic. Enjoy what you smoke. Don't not try something just because somebody says it sucks, likewise don't feel you need to love something just because somebody else does or because its expensive. I have cigars that range all over the place in price and I enjoy each of them the same for different reasons. There have been many times where I have been in a bad mood, picked up a stick and was like meh this was the wrong choice I should have when with this dirt cheap $2 stick instead of this $20 one. The next day it might be different. I have a weakness for Cusano LXI Sungrowns....those things are dirt cheap half the time but whenever I let them sit for a year or so they get pretty tasty. Granted they are one-noted but still tasty. I think all anybody is trying to say is smoking cigars is about the enjoyment....it may be just a little bit of alone time, a celebration, some time with friends, or some time with family. I even enjoy smoking a cigar and walking with my dog....sometimes time with pets is better than time with people haha. In the end we all love cigars and love the experience so go light whatever you feel like up and enjoy it. If somebody tell you that whatever that is sucks......tell them to go *insert something I am not allowed to say" themself lol!


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

I might derail the love fest, but I don't think all cigars are made equal. I do think there are some bad ones, and I do think there are plenty of bad ones that are expensive. I also think some people are smoking stuff regularly that are a step up from a bundle of grass and manure. And a small one at that. But, I keep that to myself and realize it isn't my place to go out and say it. I do however, when asked, say what I think, and recommend things I like. I don't particularly have a problem in this forum or others saying x isn't for me, and that I don't think it's worth it. That doesn't make me a bad BOTL, and if it does, that's silly. I don't or won't do it in a hurtful fashion, but at some point, in this type of setting, it calls for a "I like this, and here's why I don't like that". Or we really aren't doing a complete service. It doesn't mean one has insult anyone, but there's nothing wrong with opinions.

That said, there's value in smoking all kinds of cigars at the start, and even in the veterancy of smoking. I won't smoke a Swisher or a Devils Weed or something by choice, but, if I'm forced, it is a learning experience. If I'm gifted, I do have a buddy who enjoys the dog rockets, but it won't be me.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Stillinger said:


> I might derail the love fest, but I don't think all cigars are made equal. I do think there are some bad ones, and I do think there are plenty of bad ones that are expensive. I also think some people are smoking stuff regularly that are a step up from a bundle of grass and manure. And a small one at that. But, I keep that to myself and realize it isn't my place to go out and say it. I do however, when asked, say what I think, and recommend things I like. I don't particularly have a problem in this forum or others saying x isn't for me, and that I don't think it's worth it. That doesn't make me a bad BOTL, and if it does, that's silly. I don't or won't do it in a hurtful fashion, but at some point, in this type of setting, it calls for a "I like this, and here's why I don't like that". Or we really aren't doing a complete service. It doesn't mean one has insult anyone, but there's nothing wrong with opinions.
> 
> That said, there's value in smoking all kinds of cigars at the start, and even in the veterancy of smoking. I won't smoke a Swisher or a Devils Weed or something by choice, but, if I'm forced, it is a learning experience. If I'm gifted, I do have a buddy who enjoys the dog rockets, but it won't be me.


I apologize, let me clarify. I don't have a problem with somebody saying they don't like something. Just don't make the person smoking it feel bad for enjoying it. Sorry that came across wrong. I agree I see lots of people smoking things that I would never in a million years put near my mouth lol, and if somebody asked me if I liked that cigar my answer would be no. If somebody comes on here and asks what does everybody think of this cigar and a bunch of people say it sucks or I hate it so be it...you asked for opinions. What I don't like is when somebody says I smoked this cigar last night and really enjoyed it.....or somebody is proud of a purchase and they get belittled for it. I think that is what this is all about as well. All cigars are not made equal that is certainly for sure. The more expensive ones do use special tobacco and in a lot of cases (not all) have a better quality roll that is for sure. With the cheaper ones as long as the roll is descent I am willing to try it.

I always think Acid's are a great example of this. Acid's are a well made cigar.....I personally hate them and at times can't even stand the smell of them when people are smoking them. That being said I don't discourage people from trying them or discourage people from smoking them because they are a well made cigar and are very unique. My gf likes some of them so I keep them around for her. I just will never smoke one haha!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I like pizza, I eat it a lot...in fact I LOVE pizza!

But if someone puts a slice of pie next to a bone-in prime ribeye and says "choose"...I take the ribeye. I realize I can't eat that daily.


----------



## ay_gov (Feb 7, 2013)

ColdSmoker said:


> I like pizza, I eat it a lot...in fact I LOVE pizza!
> 
> But if someone puts a slice of pie next to a bone-in prime ribeye and says "choose"...I take the ribeye. I realize I can't eat that daily.


Taste is subjective.

Something that you find tasty in an LP 9 might be the exact thing that turns someone else off of it. There is a reason why there are so many cigars out there. It's because there are so many different people out there each with a different palette and different motivations behind their choices. If we all could agree on a single cigar then you'd have a pretty boring selection.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

My question to the the OP.. Why spend hundreds in cheaper cigars trying to discover one diamond in the rough..

If you only smoke a few cigars a week why not spend $10 a stick on stuff that will probibly wow you... Its not like your smoking 5+ $10 sticks a day.. If you wanna smoke 5+ cigars a day then i guess it would make sense to smoke cheaper sticks.

I'm not rich by no means, but i don't judge a cigar by price. I find though the premium cigars, no matter what the price are more likely to wow you..


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

KcJason1 said:


> My question to the the OP.. Why spend hundreds in cheaper cigars trying to discover one diamond in the rough..
> If you only smoke a few cigars a week why not spend $10 a stick on stuff that will probibly wow you... Its not like your smoking 5+ $10 sticks a day.. If you wanna smoke 5+ cigars a day then i guess it would make sense to smoke cheaper sticks.
> I'm not rich by no means, but i don't judge a cigar by price*. I find though the premium cigars, no matter what the price are more likely to wow you*..


This is a good question, a very good question Jason.

I buy cigars that have a description that fits my flavor bill or something that I think I'd like to try. Price really isn't a HUGE factor to me when I want to TRY a cigar.

Am I going to go out and spend $400+ dollars on a box........no, But I will at least buy a single or a 5 pack if it's something I want to try.

I don't just try cheap sticks either........I have some CC's, Opus, Tatuaje, Viaje. I will say that I have tried some of these more expensive sticks and I still find myself going back to sticks that are cheaper like Diesel. 
Price does not correlate to enjoyment of a cigar to me in no way shape or form. Just because I spend $10-$15 on a cigar doesn't mean I am going to be more apt to like it.
You see, your statement in the bold may apply to you. That is your opinion and that's great, glad you found cigars you enjoy.

However, your statement may not be true for everyone. Myself for example, I'd take a Diesel over quite a few sticks $10+ and it's not because of the price, it's because I like the flavors more.

You unband a Liga #9 and unband a 5 Vegas "A" and I can guarantee that I will put that Liga down to smoke the Vegas.

That's kind of what this whole topic is about.

You think premium cigars taste better than inexpensive cigars and I do not.

We disagree and that's fine but what bugs me is when someone will tell another member that their choice of cigar isn't good because its not a "premium" cigar. That is not a fact, that is your opinion. Like I posted earlier, if you don't like a cigar, its fine to let us know. Just don't go trashing a cigar because you don't like it or it's not a premium cigar.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

I think Olor Fuente (2 dollar range) to me is much better than some 6,7 buck smokes.

However, I think market price (not MSRP) on average tells a lot about quality.


huskers said:


> This is a good question, a very good question Jason.
> 
> I buy cigars that have a description that fits my flavor bill or something that I think I'd like to try. Price really isn't a HUGE factor to me when I want to TRY a cigar.
> 
> ...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Dio said:


> I think Olor Fuente (2 dollar range) to me is much better than some 6,7 buck smokes.
> 
> However, I think market price (not MSRP) on average tells a lot about quality.


yes, that's where it starts getting into the gray area for me.

The QUALITY, not FLAVOR..........will generally be better with more expensive cigars.

When I say quality, I mean cigar construction. I will admit that construction is most generally better with higher end cigars.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

That's why I use quality. But I think quality should also include flavor. For example, how nice difference flavors stand out and mixed with each other. Or how good the woody or earthy flavors are.

That said, good, quality flavor doesn't mean it is the flavor we like. But you are right, the flavor is not as strongly and positively correlated with price as constriction, burn and draw.


huskers said:


> yes, that's where it starts getting into the gray area for me.
> 
> The QUALITY, not FLAVOR..........will generally be better with more expensive cigars.
> 
> When I say quality, I mean cigar construction. I will admit that construction is most generally better with higher end cigars.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

huskers said:


> You unband a Liga #9 and unband a 5 Vegas "A" and I can guarantee that I will put that Liga down to smoke the Vegas.


5 Vegas A is the worst cigar I've put in my mouth. I think our tastes are quite different. Although I really like the Unholy Cocktails.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> 5 Vegas A is the worst cigar I've put in my mouth. I think our tastes are quite different. Although I really like the Unholy Cocktails.


Just to show how much of a hypocrite I am..., you're kidding yourself if you think the 5 Vegas 'A' is a bad cigar. Hahahahaha! But really, that's what was going through my head. I just smoked one the other night and really enjoyed it. It had been a while since the last time I smoked one and now I remember how much I enjoy them. I think this is a great demonstration of the point that taste and personal preference is SO subjective.

I'm curious if:
- people with good taste, are more likely to like "premium" ($$$) cigars.
OR
- people who like premioum cigars are more likely to be called "people with good taste."

Something to ponder.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

What kind of beer do you drink? Spirits?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> What kind of beer do you drink? Spirits?


 I think what can be taken away from this discussion is everybody's taste is different and unique. It's also obvious that everyones view of what a good cigar is, is different regardless of price. if anyone would like to continue this discussion you can private message me. I think all constructive conversation of this topic has been covered.Mods would you consider locking this one up to prevent a train wreck.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I will lock it up if that's what you would like Josh... You sure?


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

We really should be able to discuss the matter without people being offended. Assuming we're all grown ups here...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdSmoker said:


> We really should be able to discuss the matter without people being offended. Assuming we're all grown ups here...


 what more is there to discuss? we're basically beating a dead horse at this point.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

huskers said:


> what more is there to discuss? we're basically beating a dead horse at this point.


Yep. We're all opinionated SOB's....we just need to work on being polite about it....lol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Closing it up, as requested...


----------

